# murco mud



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone use it I've never seen it .have a opportunity to but a couple skid pretty cheap its in boxes so it'll save me about 4 dollars a bucket but I don't wanna buy two skid of crap


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

ya may want to try a box first. I know there is an old thread around here.


----------



## Titan Drywall (Feb 16, 2010)

Its ok...not bad. I would use it for bed coat because it has low shrink quality's. Not so good for skim hard to wipe the edge. I will turn your tools black and has a funny smell. The smell gets worse in hot temps and will sower fast. Its almost like a food product. Its best for metal cb..low shrink


----------



## Titan Drywall (Feb 16, 2010)

OH...very good for texture. Not a very "slick mud"


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I have just ordered a pallet of this!Its made in good old USA i i think Murco makes it!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I like Murco mud. Actually I like it better than all of the "big" name muds. It shrinks less and has less air in it. It quits turning your knives black once the other muds get all worked off. It has less preservatives in it, so it does spoil quicker. Acts more like the old formula of mud. Like way back before they took the asbestos out of it. The only way I can get my hands on it, is buy a semi load. So we do that three times a year. If you put out the money, you can buy a box for under five bucks! Saves me about 20,000.00 a year in material! Can't beat that!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I like Murco mud. Actually I like it better than all of the "big" name muds. It shrinks less and has less air in it. It quits turning your knives black once the other muds get all worked off. It has less preservatives in it, so it does spoil quicker. Acts more like the old formula of mud. Like way back before they took the asbestos out of it. The only way I can get my hands on it, is buy a semi load. So we do that three times a year. If you put out the money, you can buy a box for under five bucks! Saves me about 20,000.00 a year in material! Can't beat that!


 $5 a box I'm gettin it at £14.50 a bucket:furious:


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

shoot me a pm if you have other questions about Murco Mud! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The best mud out there! If you haven't used it, you do not know what you are missing. There is so much less air in it, it runs in the tools amazingly better. Doesn't shrink as much. Dries faster. Looks better. Their bag texture is top notch, too. Did I say I like Murco mud? It's the best, and I don't own the company and don't sell for them, just use it. Because it's the best mud out there. Just making sure you know my. It. is. good. mud. OK, I'll quit.


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> The best mud out there! If you haven't used it, you do not know what you are missing. There is so much less air in it, it runs in the tools amazingly better. Doesn't shrink as much. Dries faster. Looks better. Their bag texture is top notch, too. Did I say I like Murco mud? It's the best, and I don't own the company and don't sell for them, just use it. Because it's the best mud out there. Just making sure you know my. It. is. good. mud. OK, I'll quit.



Been looking into making the switch to Murco for a while now. What muds of theirs are you using if you don't mind me asking? I've heard from several different people that the M710 is about as a good a mud as there is. We use USG All Purpose, Soquete, and Plus 3 and we only spray USG Tuf Tex bag mix. No complaints with the USG products only have complaints with their price increases! Murco has had my eye for a while.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> The best mud out there! If you haven't used it, you do not know what you are missing. There is so much less air in it, it runs in the tools amazingly better. Doesn't shrink as much. Dries faster. Looks better. Their bag texture is top notch, too. Did I say I like Murco mud? It's the best, and I don't own the company and don't sell for them, just use it. Because it's the best mud out there. Just making sure you know my. It. is. good. mud. OK, I'll quit.


 Boxed out a house with the stuff i got the other day! Must say if it is Murco that makes this stuff then good on them as this will b the mud i will b using from now on:thumbsup: No pock marks and great 2 float and very little shrinkage


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure what you are using for sure, but I do know Murco sells a lot of mud on your side of the big pond.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

drywallsprayer said:


> Been looking into making the switch to Murco for a while now. What muds of theirs are you using if you don't mind me asking? I've heard from several different people that the M710 is about as a good a mud as there is. We use USG All Purpose, Soquete, and Plus 3 and we only spray USG Tuf Tex bag mix. No complaints with the USG products only have complaints with their price increases! Murco has had my eye for a while.


I think you will really like their light mud. I think it is M1100. I'd have to check for sure. And I use the 700 All Purpose for taping. It shrinks just the right amount for taping and is harder. Then go over it with the light for less shrinking and easier to sand.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://murcowall.com/compound/

Just checked. It is the M700 I use for taping and M1200 is the light. M1100 is their texture. It's is nice texture, too. Stands up real nice when spraying knockdown and makes a nice orange peel if you want that, too.


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> http://murcowall.com/compound/
> 
> Just checked. It is the M700 I use for taping and M1200 is the light. M1100 is their texture. It's is nice texture, too. Stands up real nice when spraying knockdown and makes a nice orange peel if you want that, too.


Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to have to make a trip over to Ft. Worth and purchase a few pallets to try it out. Sounds like it will be worth my time to do it. Really curious to see how their wall and ceiling spray stacks up against the USG Tuf Tex.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> http://murcowall.com/compound/
> 
> Just checked. It is the M700 I use for taping and M1200 is the light. M1100 is their texture. It's is nice texture, too. Stands up real nice when spraying knockdown and makes a nice orange peel if you want that, too.


I do believe that the stuff i have has got M700 on the bucket!


----------

